# If you had $5000 for a new projector what would you buy?



## naeblis11 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have $5000 burning a hole in my pocket and can't decide on what to buy. Dedicated home theater room with 100% controlled light. Used on a 90in wide at screen.

Some options I see,

Runco ls-3
Jvc rs15 maybe I can find rs25 under 5k
Optoma hd8200 or 8600 if under 5k

Not sure if Epson 8500ub or panny ae4000 compare with the projectors above. If so, I could save quite a bit.

Anyone have any others, or a favorite in this list.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic is getting rave reviews and I think for the money would be tough to beat that said the Runco would also be an option but why spend the extra money if you dont have to. For a 90" screen the Panasonic AE4000 would be plenty of projector.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

BenQ W6000 should be considered as well.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Runco IMO is overpriced new, they just dont deliever dollar for dollar performance worthy of its price. I like the Panasonic aswell and Epson 8500UB. I would add if your surround isnt all as good as possible save some cash on one of these 2 models and spend some on the sound side unless your happy as is.
New upgraded sub, reciever..premium bluRay perhaps??????


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Agree with the others for the price that Panasonic costs it really can compete with higher priced models, I have the PT-AE3000 and it gives a stunning picture for the money and if the 4000 improves on that then save that extra money and spend it on something else :bigsmile:


----------



## GoCaboNow (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll bet you could find a new rs25 or LS-5 real close to $5k or a rs15 in the mid to low 3's. But I agree, if the rest of your components are not up to a $5k projector the $2k panny throws a nice image and spend the remainder upgrading your other weak links. I bought my RS10 a year ago and have been fortunate to have demo'd the panny, epson and planar in my theater after I had the rs10. In some ways there are big differences between them all and in others not as much as you would think. I definately prefer lcos and this level dlp over current lcd though - but lcd is catching up. Good luck!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

From the demo's I have seen, the JVC's are amazing. They were on my want list for awhile, but the price was just out of my range.

Matteo


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

+1..
JVC HD990 would be my choice but I don't know if you would get one for $5000.00!
They're $8000.00 here!!


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Since you will have a light controlled dedicated theater, you are in a position to see and appreciate the improved picture quality that the JVCs offer over the Panasonics and Epsons. In my white multipurpose room there would be little difference among them.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The JVC's are my choice in that price range. I saw the rs-10 demo at a local store and it is fantastic...:T


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Panasonic projectors........... All LCD projectors under $5000, but mostly 1 and 3 chip DLP projectors over $5000


----------



## nickba (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,

In my opinion JVC is the way to go. You can find a RS20 model, that is better than RS15 for about US$5000.00. Or, if you can find a RS25, it will be great too.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

naeblis11 said:


> I have $5000 burning a hole in my pocket and can't decide on what to buy. Dedicated home theater room with 100% controlled light. Used on a 90in wide at screen.
> 
> Some options I see,
> 
> ...


Did you ever pull the trigger???? Here is the rs15 for a decent price....http://www.supsale.com/clickLog.asp...1277385993&k=641935b6053a3787aa15bd959565a25c


----------



## ohcello (Feb 3, 2010)

I have tried the Epson6500UB and the JVCRS10.... from those two I can tell you the JVC is quite a bit better...the native contrast is striking in most scenes when you compare the 2....


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Epson.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

JVC unless you need to buy a screen too on that budget. You don't want a great PJ on shabby screen.

Of course If it were my 5000 I'd get a panny 4000 and spend the rest on other parts of my system, but I'm not a big believer of spending big on PJs since they always improve so much.


----------



## trockblay (Dec 28, 2009)

a jvc rs -20 for sure,jvc have great quality hard to beat projector.I presently am a proud owner of a Viewsonic pro8100,it is my first projector and I didn't want to pay for big bucks to begin


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

This thread was started way back in Feb I think.

Did he get a projector and if so, which one?

I think the Panasonic or JVC would be great projectors. I have the JVC RS2 and love it.


----------

